# Need an accountant that handles the DWHC



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

The accountant that handles my taxes is to busy. Need one that handles DWHC preferably in GB or Navarre. I already have an attorney. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

I know a good one in Pace but that might to far away. If your interested send me a PM.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Try sending Bean Counter a PM Kalvin. He may be to busy but he may be able to help. He knows his stuff, or last least I think so. He helped me with my 2011 taxes when nobody else could.

His office is up on 87 just north of where East River BBQ use to be.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Deeplines said:


> Try sending Bean Counter a PM Kalvin. He may be to busy but he may be able to help. He knows his stuff, or last least I think so. He helped me with my 2011 taxes when nobody else could.
> 
> His office is up on 87 just north of where East River BBQ use to be.


Thanks, Murph. Send him a pm


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

I use Rick Cantin in GB


----------



## Rofhnald (Jun 6, 2013)

If your interested send me a PM.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

He's a busy guy, but he's great, Richard Lacour. Destin.. Google.


----------

